# How can i mount ntfs partition automatically during boot?



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

How can i mount ntfs partition automatically during boot?

/etc/fstab:


```
/dev/ad6s6 /media/D ntfs rw,auto 0 0
```
 ?


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 28, 2010)

"man ntfs-3g" has examples.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 28, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> How can i mount ntfs partition automatically during boot?
> 
> /etc/fstab:
> 
> /dev/ad6s6 /media/D ntfs rw,auto 0 0 ?




Here's an example line from /etc/fstab:


```
192.168.0.100:/mnt/mirror3      /mnt/mirror3    nfs     rw,noauto       0       0
```

For details see: 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html


----------

